# Dancing



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

With this guy, you can never be in a bad mood!!

Bird-Loves-Ray-Charles.wmv (5960KB)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oops! Let me fix it...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here it is...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bt9xBuGWgw


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

So cute!!

Are you a parrot fan or owner?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> So cute!!
> 
> Are you a parrot fan or owner?


Nope. Birds freak me out. But I do like cockatoos. :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awww, birds are cool!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate owning birds but they're fun to visit with on occasion :smile:

That video is too stinkin' funny though!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I hate owning birds but they're fun to visit with on occasion :smile:
> 
> That video is too stinkin' funny though!


Aww, why do you hate having birds?
I love our African Grey, she is a riot.

For some reason she won't stop singing Feliz Navidad this week.
All week long.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^^hahaha! lmao 

She's anxious for Christmas to come again...!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Aww, why do you hate having birds?


I wanted a blue parakeet for the longest time so I finally decided to get one. OMG most obnoxious creature on the planet! He decided that 5 am was when everyone needed to wake up so he would screech and flap and generally freak out until I uncovered his cage and paid attention to him. I know they tend to do better in pairs but then they bond to each other and not to you. And even though I was spending time with him every single day and letting him hang out with me while I watched TV and movies and let his feathers grow out so he could fly around a little, he still hated me. So we agreed that he would be happier in a home with someone who's more of a bird person.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah that doesn't sound like fun at all (the blue parakeet!).

Echo keeps quiet until we get up, most of the time.


----------

